# How clean is clean?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just want to know if you guys buy used saltie stuff (eg. sump), how clean do you guys clean it before usage? spotless? or ??? leave a few hard spots?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There should be no problem putting a used piece into a system as long as it isn't hindering it's use. Like when I bought a skimmer off someone on the forums here, there were tons of little things on the skimmer itself. I know it wouldn't effect the outcome of the performance but I cleaned beacuse I wanted it clean. 

All up to you how clean you want it....it's just going to get dirty anyways in a few weeks.

Saltwater is very different from FW due to everything wanting to grow on every surface. 

Snail eggs, featherdusters, algae, coralline algae, salt creep....it just happens


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Lets say someone used that sump in a Fish only, ANd dosed copper for Ich.

I would clean everything No matter what.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Lets say someone used that sump in a Fish only, ANd dosed copper for Ich.
> 
> I would clean everything No matter what.


There were NO medications or copper or anything of the like used in that sump/system.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry 50seven, If i would have known it was your sump I wouldnt have said anything.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Sorry 50seven, If i would have known it was your sump I wouldnt have said anything.


No worries, because it's a question that deserves to be asked!


----------

